# Computex 2011 Show Girls



## W1zzard (Jun 6, 2011)

Computex Taiwan is one of the leading computer tradeshows in the year. Thanks to its asian location the booths are full of hot show girls in short skirts. TechPowerUp brings you the complete collection with over 175 girls - including high-res images.

*Show full review*


----------



## qubit (Jun 6, 2011)

Now _this_ is the update I was looking for!

They're so hot, my eyes are smokin'!


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 6, 2011)

And the "review" we've all been waiting for is finally here.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 6, 2011)

yuck XFX has shitty choice in women they all look so damn thin that if someone turned a fan on they would blow away in the wind

the rest of boothbabes look just about what id expect hot asians and lots of them go figure


----------



## omegastar (Jun 6, 2011)

10/10 !


----------



## HTC (Jun 6, 2011)

This review is incomplete: where's the "Value & Conclusion" section?


----------



## Frizz (Jun 6, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> yuck XFX has shitty choice in women they all look so damn thin that if someone turned a fan on they would blow away in the wind
> 
> the rest of boothbabes look just about what id expect hot asians and lots of them go figure
> 
> ...



First pic looks like she's on crack due to the lighting and hair  second one is much better though . 

This is the review I've been waiting for!!! nomnomnomnonmoomomnomnomn


----------



## Melvis (Jun 6, 2011)

Now that's more like it, best review this year Wizz lol


----------



## IceCreamBarr (Jun 6, 2011)

*Babes?*

Shouldn't booth babes be... "babes"???  This is a collection of "average" bodied women with some cute faces (and others, simply fugly).  Now I know not every guy finds Maxim models beautiful (the type of woman you find at SEMA), but shouldn't these "babes" have something (body wise) to differential themselves from their former 13 year old versions?  I mean they have no chests, hips, or anything else that makes them visually old enough to pork?

BUT, thank you very much for your effort in compiling this extensive photo shoot of women.  I don't know any other "booth babe" collection this extensive.  Just to get the women to pose probably takes a bit of time, some patience for everyone to get out of the way, etc.  To take the photos of over 100 women must have been an entire days worth of shooting.


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 6, 2011)

IceCreamBarr said:


> To take the photos of over 100 women must have been an entire days worth of shooting.



yup it was a tough day. we always do it after we are finished with all meetings (work first!)


----------



## Frizz (Jun 6, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> yup it was a tough day. we always do it after we are finished with all meetings (work first!)



work hard then play harder 

I greatly appreciate and enjoy the effort put into taking these photos.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 6, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> yuck xfx has shitty choice in women they all look so damn thin that if someone turned a fan on they would blow away in the wind
> 
> the rest of boothbabes look just about what id expect hot asians and lots of them go figure
> 
> ...



oh jenny!!!!!! 

Lol


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 6, 2011)

Please can you tell me the combined power requirements to do them all?


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 6, 2011)

Now that's BIG


Spoiler









Big and scary looking mascots, those two on the sides (and one behind) that the crocodile mascot actually looks adorable now.



WOW! I want to touch those!


Spoiler









The keyboard looks great! No labels though? Do I have to memorize the layout of a QWERTY keyboard? 




*whistles* Very white and smooth!


Spoiler









I'd prefer the black headphones over the white one though.



Really makes you wonder...


Spoiler









What kind of USB device is that. The mouse maybe?



DEM CURVES


Spoiler









I wonder what brand that backpack is, and what's inside to make that curve like that.




Looks big enough


Spoiler








Bigger length-wise but short enough in height to make it low-profile?



Looks very nice!


Spoiler









Those RipjawsX are in my wishlist!



OMFG THERE THEY ARE AGAIN!!!


Spoiler









RipjawsX!!! SSDs are still too expensive for me though. Maybe the Sniper would fit in my case aesthetics-wise, but its heatsink design isn't appealing for me.



WOAH!


Spoiler








Looks like the Level 10, or it's the GT?



Red and black looks really good on those


Spoiler









And well the white one just doesn't cut it for me, so I'll go with the red "gaming" headphones.


----------



## csendesmark (Jun 6, 2011)

AAAAhhhhwww!
I thought you forgot this


----------



## Wiselnvestor (Jun 6, 2011)

Those Casecom twins are very nice looking.

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Computex/Booth_Babes_2011/images/girls147_full.jpg

OZONE's girl got the hot looks, sexy!


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jun 6, 2011)

So everyone, do you go with the Pretty face and so so body *or* Hot body and so so face?


----------



## erixx (Jun 6, 2011)

The world is 'as it is' and it brings traffic to this site ('the world is as it is' again). And whorehouses next to tradeshows do overhours, etc, etc.

But I could live without this nonsense...


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jun 6, 2011)

erixx said:


> The world is 'as it is' and it brings traffic to this site ('the world is as it is' again). And whorehouses next to tradeshows do overhours, etc, etc.
> 
> But I could live without this nonsense...





WTF???  Stay off this page...


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 6, 2011)

erixx said:


> The world is 'as it is' and it brings traffic to this site ('the world is as it is' again). And whorehouses next to tradeshows do overhours, etc, etc.
> 
> But I could live without this nonsense...



we take the photos in our "free" time after we are finished with all meetings. 

tpu girl pictures have become a tradition, lots of industry people ask: "please send me the link"

traffic isnt that significant, a typical good vga review brings in around the same amount of traffic


----------



## Frizz (Jun 6, 2011)

jsfitz54 said:


> So everyone, do you go with the Pretty face and so so body *or* Hot body and so so face?



Lol, both please. IMO these two accomplish both  .. This thread has successfully derailed the assessment I am trying to complete 



Spoiler


----------



## cavemanthreeonesix (Jun 6, 2011)

awww, you missed out the best


----------



## erixx (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks W1zz for jumping in. Then I suppose these things are funny during part of one's lifetime! 

Other sites are already compiling 'ALL' computex pix sites in order to create massive pic collections, etc, etc... For me at least really over the top. And the japanese 'manga' kind of look start to get boring really soon (freaks forgive me)

Maybe it is just that this weekend during the Barcelona Grand Prix, Paris Hilton appeared, and TV and press dedicated way to much time to this piece of shit of a human being, so I am quite combative


----------



## qubit (Jun 6, 2011)

erixx said:


> The world is 'as it is' and it brings traffic to this site ('the world is as it is' again). And whorehouses next to tradeshows do overhours, etc, etc.
> 
> But I could live without this nonsense...



This is why we need a Groan button too...



jsfitz54 said:


> So everyone, do you go with the Pretty face and so so body *or* Hot body and so so face?



They gots da hot bodies _and_ da faces! I think these babes might actually be even hotter than last year.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jun 6, 2011)

qubit said:


> This is why we need a Groan button too...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, he compared all these woman to whores.  I could go on and be very insulting to him but it's not worth the bother.


----------



## Isenstaedt (Jun 6, 2011)

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Computex/Booth_Babes_2011/images/girls154_full.jpg

Every single one of them is so hot!


----------



## Widjaja (Jun 6, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> yuck XFX has shitty choice in women



^^XFX Alpha Dog xXx eXtreme Edition^^


----------



## erixx (Jun 6, 2011)

jsfitz54 said:


> Well, he compared all these woman to whores.  I could go on and be very insulting to him but it's not worth the bother.



I didn't call them that. But the hormone peak solution is waiting in the area. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tokyofashion/sets/72157625710009779/

This is much more entertaining! MUCH! 

But I made my point and that's enough, do what you want, I am not starting a Mailman crusade against booth babes 

XFX: its not the girl that is 'shitty', but the brainerd that puts stickers on bellies! Gimme a break!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 6, 2011)

obligatory double entendre: these girls really overclock my ramstick.


----------



## qubit (Jun 6, 2011)

Isenstaedt said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Computex/Booth_Babes_2011/images/girls154_full.jpg
> 
> Every single one of them is so hot!



Oh, so _that's_ what Intel Core I-something processors look like; they're absolutely beautiful! I'm getting me one tomorrow!


----------



## SaiZo (Jun 6, 2011)

Isenstaedt said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Computex/Booth_Babes_2011/images/girls154_full.jpg
> 
> Every single one of them is so hot!



Damnit.. I knew I should have gone with Intel..


----------



## thiskar (Jun 6, 2011)

what no review:-S


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 6, 2011)

Sorry but the 2009 MSI girls are still the best:


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Jun 6, 2011)

erixx said:


> This is much more entertaining! MUCH!


Yeah, well that's just, like, your opinion man.


mlee49 said:


> Sorry but the 2009 MSI girls are still the best:


I like a nice caboose and Taiwanese women, though unfathomably beautiful, are not always dragging my type of wagon.  Those MSI hotties on the other hand, are more my style.


----------



## Sasqui (Jun 6, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> Sorry but the 2009 MSI girls are still the best:



Where *IS* the poll button?


----------



## Funtoss (Jun 6, 2011)

i laughed so much through out this whole post :L

but daymm those girls are alright


----------



## chaotic_uk (Jun 6, 2011)

why do most of them look like school girls of 14 ? , and the rest like hookers


----------



## qubit (Jun 6, 2011)

*Oh hang on, I've got a complaint!* 

I mean, it's all well and good W1zz taking pictures of all those hot girls, but he hasn't actually _reviewed_ any of them.  Why hasn't he _benchmarked_ any of them? Why are there no bar charts comparing 20 different girls tested for different abilities? What about comparisons with last year's models? Are they improved? He manages all this very well with graphics cards all the time, so why not with girls?

So, stuff I'd like to know:

- How many frames per second can you get with the best ones and for how long?
- How much input power is required to make them work? This is usually measured in money, but some may have specific requirements
- What is their thermal output, ie just how _hot_ are they?
- How much noise do they make? This one's very important.
- And besides the core features of every girl, what extra, unique abilities do some have over others that make them that little bit extra special?

Nah, W1zz, yer slackin' my man.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 6, 2011)

Yeah, which company has the fastest girls?


----------



## Andrei23 (Jun 6, 2011)

unboxing video please
also overclocking walkthrough


----------



## alexsubri (Jun 7, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> Now that's BIG
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...








and for this whole thread:


----------



## Widjaja (Jun 7, 2011)

I have to agree with mlee49, the MSI babes are the top of my list too.
I would be hotter if they were fighting it out of a multi-player game though.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jun 7, 2011)

Anyone tell me where are real beutiful girls go, worst show girls ever seen, if i bring nani with short dress she will be look better than these.


----------



## qubit (Jun 7, 2011)

Hayder_Master said:


> Anyone tell me where are real beutiful girls go, worst show girls ever seen, if i bring nani with short dress she will be look better than these.



Who's nani?


----------



## Frizz (Jun 7, 2011)

qubit said:


> Who's nani?



I assume he's talking about his grandmother  

But naw I personally think these girls would look better IRL, some of them are hot on the photos though.


----------



## qubit (Jun 7, 2011)

Oh yeah, it could be grandma.  I'm going to have nightmares now...


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jun 7, 2011)

also what about noise level? that's very important


----------



## Frizz (Jun 7, 2011)

yogurt_21 said:


> also what about noise level? that's very important



Loud and proud


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 7, 2011)

yogurt_21 said:


> also what about noise level? that's very important



yes it's important i'm using a love hotel in taiwan as full time hotel, and i can't hear anyone 
before you guys get any weird ideas, it's really just a normal hotel in an awesome location, with great pricing


----------



## btarunr (Jun 7, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> Sorry but the 2009 MSI girls are still the best:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/CeBIT_2009/Girls/images/girls030_full.jpg
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/CeBIT_2009/Girls/images/girls031_full.jpg



I disagree, the 2008 MSI girls were better:






This year's XFX girl is an abomination. If you're going to use Caucasian girls, use flesher ones, leave the skinnies to Asians, it suits them better.


----------



## freebie (Jun 7, 2011)

Msi win!


----------



## erixx (Jun 7, 2011)

qubit said:


> *Oh hang on, I've got a complaint!*
> 
> I mean, it's all well and good W1zz taking pictures of all those hot girls, but he hasn't actually _reviewed_ any of them.  Why hasn't he _benchmarked_ any of them? Why are there no bar charts comparing 20 different girls tested for different abilities? What about comparisons with last year's models? Are they improved? He manages all this very well with graphics cards all the time, so why not with girls?
> 
> ...



Best post in a long time! ROTFLMAO!!!!!

W1zz: don't forget to put on the charts the traditional warnings "lower is better" or "higher is better"


----------



## Andrea deluxe (Jun 7, 2011)

THE BEST!


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Jun 7, 2011)

Looks like I'm buying MSI cards now, assuming a certain piece of hardware ships with


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Jun 7, 2011)

The Razer booth babes are 100000000000000x hotter than all those girls, i'm just saying.


----------



## Robert-The-Rambler (Jun 7, 2011)

*We appreciate the sacrifices you make*



W1zzard said:


> yup it was a tough day. we always do it after we are finished with all meetings (work first!)



To better all of our lives.


----------



## Robert-The-Rambler (Jun 7, 2011)

*Hey now*



crazyeyesreaper said:


> yuck XFX has shitty choice in women they all look so damn thin that if someone turned a fan on they would blow away in the wind
> 
> the rest of boothbabes look just about what id expect hot asians and lots of them go figure
> 
> ...



If I'm not mistaken that is a Redhead. Now she could have other talents we are unaware of.


----------



## Robert-The-Rambler (Jun 7, 2011)

*Well.....*



jsfitz54 said:


> So everyone, do you go with the Pretty face and so so body *or* Hot body and so so face?



Whichever cooks better and loves me more. The other stuff within reason not so important.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jun 7, 2011)

BOOM! There goes mah load!


----------



## Robert-The-Rambler (Jun 7, 2011)

*The one to the right of the trophy is mmm..*



Volkszorn88 said:


> The Razer booth babes are 100000000000000x hotter than all those girls, i'm just saying.
> 
> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2653/3843084369_f222310dc5.jpg
> http://www.dvhardware.net/news/gamescom_2009/boothbabes/razer_boothbabes_2.jpg
> http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...97634367576_13848807575_8967467_5824572_n.jpg



Most of the non-asian girls at the show seem to either eat more meat or excercise more because they have way thicker and leaner muscular thighs and legs in general. I see a lot of chicken legs at the show here. 

Disclaimer: Any appearance of double entendre is probably intended.....


----------



## Robert-The-Rambler (Jun 7, 2011)

*I think we should have a ratings system*



erixx said:


> Best post in a long time! ROTFLMAO!!!!!
> 
> W1zz: don't forget to put on the charts the traditional warnings "lower is better" or "higher is better"



We can keep it tasteful and have a lot of fun. Just a rough sketch here. Maybe multiple choice or just comments.

Face: Amazing with great flesh tone and not too much makeup. Not missing any teeth.

Hair: Too short and lacking in style. Shade doesn't accent her rosy cheeks and eye color

Abs: What abs? Needs to find them.

Breasts: Implants a major letdown. Natural beauty is best.

Legs: No calf muscles give a chicken leg appearance. Foghorn Leghorn would be aroused.

Feet: Rex Ryan would be proud. Huge feet disproportional to rest of body. 

Just some examples. What do you think?


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 7, 2011)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Computex/Booth_Babes_2011/images/girls060.jpg
> 
> BOOM! There goes mah load!





LOL you do know those mascots are traps?


----------



## qubit (Jun 7, 2011)

erixx said:


> Best post in a long time! ROTFLMAO!!!!!
> 
> W1zz: don't forget to put on the charts the traditional warnings "lower is better" or "higher is better"



Thanks man, I really appreciate it!


----------



## Trin (Jun 7, 2011)

Awesome !!!! Was waiting for this  I also posted on anandtech's forums for promo ^^


----------



## qubit (Jun 7, 2011)

Trin said:


> Awesome !!!! Was waiting for this  I also posted on anandtech's forums for promo ^^



Nice one, Trin.  

Welcome to TPU! You may also like to take part in my fun gaming competition - see my sig.


----------



## v2.0HeLLBRinGeR (Jun 7, 2011)

Just for the record I was not really looking hard...






at the product I mean!


----------



## Melvis (Jun 8, 2011)

v2.0HeLLBRinGeR said:


> Just for the record I was not really looking hard...
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Computex/Booth_Babes_2011/images/girls051_full.jpg
> 
> at the product I mean!



Oooo nice one.

And the guy in the front row is saying PICK ME!! PICK ME!!


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 8, 2011)

v2.0hellbringer said:


> just for the record i was not really looking hard...
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/computex/booth_babes_2011/images/girls051_full.jpg
> 
> at the product i mean!



lol


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jun 8, 2011)

I mean.. if I liked pale asians then this would totally be awesome...

that being said






yes please


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 8, 2011)

All them woman need to eat a sandwich. No tits and no ass make TheMailMan angry. I swear if I had a company I would hire swollen porn stars to walk my booth.


----------



## walkingdog (Jun 8, 2011)

look here, pcdvd in taiwan
http://www.pcdvd.com.tw/showthread.php?t=932074&page=1&pp=10


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 8, 2011)

walkingdog said:


> look here, pcdvd in taiwan
> http://www.pcdvd.com.tw/showthread.php?t=932074&page=1&pp=10



That's a lot of photoshopped pics 

The very same girls looks different, whether here in the TPU gallery or Guru3D's.


----------



## lucas4 (Jun 8, 2011)

i wonder how many of these girls actually know or care what theyr holding lol !


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 8, 2011)

lucas4 said:


> i wonder how many of these girls actually know or care what theyr holding lol !



Do you care about what they're holding?


----------



## Widjaja (Jun 8, 2011)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Computex/Booth_Babes_2011/images/girls060.jpg
> 
> BOOM! There goes mah load!



I wonder whats with the arrow pointing down towards their crotch?
I wonder if their is also one on their back.


----------



## mdm-adph (Jun 8, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> All them woman need to eat a sandwich. No tits and no ass make TheMailMan angry. I swear if I had a company I would hire swollen porn stars to walk my booth.



Yeah, sure, whatever.


----------



## lucas4 (Jun 8, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> Do you care about what they're holding?



yes...


----------



## inferKNOX (Jun 9, 2011)

entropy13, random & mlee49; we're totally agreed!



Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Computex/Booth_Babes_2011/images/girls060.jpg
> 
> BOOM! There goes mah load!



That is the best post of the thread!


----------



## t_ski (Jun 9, 2011)

v2.0HeLLBRinGeR said:


> Just for the record I was not really looking hard...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This one got my vote!  W1z and the upskirt shot!!!!


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jun 9, 2011)

random said:


> I assume he's talking about his grandmother
> 
> But naw I personally think these girls would look better IRL, some of them are hot on the photos though.



lol +1


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 9, 2011)

You guys have such low standards. This is what my booth babes would look like.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 9, 2011)

nice photoshop work lolz


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 9, 2011)

..and then you'd have no further marketing budget. Thank God you don't make those sorts of decisions.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 9, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> ..and then you'd have no further marketing budget. Thank God you don't make those sorts of decisions.



Please I've been working in the fashion industry for over 10 years. Ever been to the MAGIC show in Vegas? I have worked with "booth" girls in the past and let me tell you even the most HOT ones ain't that expensive and are WELL worth the investment. Some even will entertain clients after the show. A pretty face can sell a LOT.


----------



## qubit (Jun 9, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You guys have such low standards. This is what my booth babes would look like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whoah she's gorgeous! Those curves blow me away. 

She's just a different flavour of gorgeous, that's all. I like both her and the oriental booth babes.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 9, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> A pretty face can sell a LOT.




Sure. Except Computex was in Taipei. Wrong side of the planet, methinks.

Take a look at E3 girls, for example...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 9, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Sure. Except Computex was in Taipei. Wrong side of the planet, methinks.
> 
> Take a look at E3 girls, for example...



Then a big western blond would have sold more then all of those Asians combined lol


----------



## lilkiduno (Jun 9, 2011)

well, I for one would like to say thank you W1zz for  taking the pictures that made this whole thread possible to begin with. futher more I do agree some of these girls needed more _features_.





I mean no matter what I wouldn't mind takeing and stripping down to bear _chips_ and applying *LIQUID* cooling. Remembering to keep in mind the ambient temps while the process takes place


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 9, 2011)

I forgot i owe Ozone gaming gear girl a posh dinner


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 9, 2011)

qubit said:


> Whoah she's gorgeous! Those curves blow me away.
> 
> She's just a different flavour of gorgeous, that's all. I like both her and the oriental booth babes.



She's a man made barbie doll, Heidi Montag is a fake piece of plastic.


----------



## iamthewizard2 (Jun 10, 2011)

where is the benchmark section?


----------



## qubit (Jun 10, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> She's a man made barbie doll, Heidi Montag is a fake piece of plastic.




Yeah, sure but that's ok with me. While I don't dig breast jobs, the rest of her has got some lovely curves in that photo and she'd be very welcome in my bed...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 10, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> She's a man made barbie doll, Heidi Montag is a fake piece of plastic.



Thats not Heidi Montag. Its Aubrey O’Day


----------



## Black Panther (Jun 10, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You guys have such low standards. This is what my booth babes would look like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Midget girl or ginormous i7?


----------



## qubit (Jun 10, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Thats not Heidi Montag. Its Aubrey O’Day



Ah yes, I thought the other one looked like someone else. 

Aubrey has truly beautiful curves.


----------



## inferKNOX (Jun 10, 2011)

@Mailman
I for one prefer DNA sculpted flesh girls, edited with exercise; not Hollywood sculpted plastic barbies, edited with Photoshop.

The girls may not be the best or most spotless, but at least they're real, above average and I think they deserve credit and appreciation for that.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 10, 2011)

inferKNOX said:


> @MailMan
> I for one prefer DNA sculpted flesh girls, edited with exercise; not Hollywood sculpted plastic barbies, edited with Photoshop.
> 
> The girls may not be the best or most spotless, but at least they're real, above average and I think they deserve credit and appreciation for that.





Denise Milani says your argument is invalid.


----------



## Robert-The-Rambler (Jun 10, 2011)

*One word: Plastics*



TheMailMan78 said:


> Denise Milani says your argument is invalid.
> 
> http://www.lowbird.com/data/images/2011/01/wordpress-denise-milani.jpg



Those women are fake. Let me use a car analogy. In looking for a collectible it is important to check to see if any body work was done as it reduces the value of the car. Same applies here. At the show we want to see silicon not saline.

For your entertainment.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 10, 2011)

Robert-The-Rambler said:


> Those women are fake. Let me use a car analogy. In looking for a collectible it is important to check to see if any body work was done as it reduces the value of the car. Same applies here. At the show we want to see silicon not saline.



Denise Milani is 100% natural. Your argument is invalid.



> OK, I have to ask you: Are your breasts natural?
> DM : They're natural and they're naturally beautiful. Thanks Mom!



Link

Come to Miami and it will change your mind on these booth girls. I GUARANTEE.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 10, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I GUARANTEE.



But you have the superior intellect? How can you expect anyone to feel as you do about anything?








How can you even consider those lacking in the intellect department would understand something so non-complex?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 10, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> But you have the superior intellect? How can you expect anyone to feel as you do about anything?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like boobies.


----------



## Robert-The-Rambler (Jun 10, 2011)

*I have the evidence..... LOL*



cadaveca said:


> But you have the superior intellect? How can you expect anyone to feel as you do about anything?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.boobpedia.com/boobs/Denise_Milani

They are enhanced as if I couldn't tell. At least the booth babes at Computex don't seem to have had any bondo or otherwise unsightly body work.


----------



## qubit (Jun 10, 2011)

Robert-The-Rambler said:


> http://www.boobpedia.com/boobs/Denise_Milani
> 
> They are enhanced as if I couldn't tell. At least the booth babes at Computex don't seem to have had any bondo or otherwise unsightly body work.



Oh god, they certainly are 'enhanced'. < gag > I can normally tell as well. It's that artificial roundness and the line around the implant that always gives them away. Hate it.

Having said that, I think it would be madness to kick a hot girl like that out of bed just because she's got plastic boobs.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Jun 10, 2011)

This is getting a little weird . . .

Let me put it bluntly: there are beautiful women everywhere.  Not every man has the same ideal and no ideal is correct.

Mailman likes boobs, I'm more of . . .  Combined we make Captain Planet. 


qubit said:


> Having said that, I think it would be madness to kick a hot girl like that out of bed just because she's got plastic boobs.


You speak with the wisdom of a man twice your age.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 10, 2011)

Robert-The-Rambler said:


> http://www.boobpedia.com/boobs/Denise_Milani
> 
> They are enhanced as if I couldn't tell. At least the booth babes at Computex don't seem to have had any bondo or otherwise unsightly body work.



So shes lying about them being natural and that website proves it? Try again.

http://www.askmen.com/celebs/interview_250/269_denise_milani_interview.html

They are real.


----------



## Robert-The-Rambler (Jun 10, 2011)

*Until I get to examine them thoroughly....*



TheMailMan78 said:


> So shes lying about them being natural and that website proves it? Try again.
> 
> http://www.askmen.com/celebs/interview_250/269_denise_milani_interview.html
> 
> They are real.



I'm going to have to continue my "research". 

Anyway I'm not saying I don't find enhanced women still beautiful but man if it is natural then it is that much better since I believe with enough money you can turn any average woman into a fantasy.

Anyhow, until she actually goes topless, which arouses my suspicions even further as to why if she is so proud of them she won't show them off, I'm siding with enhanced. People lie to protect their careers all the time.

We should get back to talking about the actual booth babes.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 10, 2011)

Robert-The-Rambler said:


> I'm going to have to continue my "research".
> 
> Anyway I'm not saying I don't find enhanced women still beautiful but man if it is natural then it is that much better since I believe with enough money you can turn any average woman into a fantasy.
> 
> ...



My point was natural or not there are better looking woman to be seen. I love asian women too but dammit these booth babes were LACKING.


----------



## LordJummy (Jun 10, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> Sorry but the 2009 MSI girls are still the best:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/CeBIT_2009/Girls/images/girls030_full.jpg
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/CeBIT_2009/Girls/images/girls031_full.jpg



Agreed.

All the asians just remind me of my korean ex girlfriend. She was f***ing crazy as s**t.


----------



## Robert-The-Rambler (Jun 10, 2011)

*Since there is no poll*



Andrea deluxe said:


> THE BEST!
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Computex/Booth_Babes_2011/images/girls012_full.jpg



I also vote for this girl as well for Miss Computex 2011.

If only we could have a beauty pageant like this.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WHeNrxVzJjM


----------



## qubit (Jun 10, 2011)

streetfighter 2 said:


> This is getting a little weird . . .
> 
> *Let me put it bluntly: there are beautiful women everywhere.  Not every man has the same ideal and no ideal is correct.*
> 
> ...



Yes, quite, +1.

And yeah, I like butts like that, too.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jun 11, 2011)

I've seen too much porn. When I see asian girls I just think thick pubes and bizarrely brown genitalia.


----------



## Robert-The-Rambler (Jun 12, 2011)

*Then you aint watchin the right videos*



LAN_deRf_HA said:


> I've seen too much porn. When I see asian girls I just think thick pubes and bizarrely brown genitalia.



I think that was a goes without being said moment......


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 12, 2011)

LordJummy said:


> Agreed.
> 
> All the asians just remind me of my korean ex girlfriend. She was f***ing crazy as s**t.



omg.


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 12, 2011)

LordJummy said:


> Agreed.
> 
> All the asians just remind me of my korean ex girlfriend. She was f***ing crazy as s**t.



LOL there are still differences among Taiwanese, Japanese, Korean, Chinese, etc. with regards to that.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 12, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> LOL there are still differences among Taiwanese, Japanese, Korean, Chinese, etc. with regards to that.



Naaaa. All women are batshit crazy from 14 to 46. Before and after those ages they are tolerable.


----------



## LordJummy (Jun 12, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> LOL there are still differences among Taiwanese, Japanese, Korean, Chinese, etc. with regards to that.



heheh, I know. she was actually half caucasian & half korean. She completely ruined my image of asian girls in general though. I know that sounds racist, and maybe it is, but she was completely nutso.


----------



## qubit (Jun 13, 2011)

*Over 200 more Computex babes!*

Tom's Hardware has got them here and here.


----------



## 1freedude (Jun 15, 2011)

qubit said:


> Oh god, they certainly are 'enhanced'. < gag > I can normally tell as well. It's that artificial roundness and the line around the implant that always gives them away. Hate it.
> 
> Having said that, I think it would be madness to kick a hot girl like that out of bed just because she's got plastic boobs.



Fake boobs taste funny

Although I've never been to Miami, (Ft. Lauderdale, yes), I have been halfway around the world, and the hottest babes I have EVER seen standing next to me were the Honda F1 girls.  Smoking fucking hot


----------



## hooj (Jun 17, 2011)

I'd just walk around with a big boner asking for free gifts.


----------



## qubit (Jun 17, 2011)

1freedude said:


> Fake boobs taste funny
> 
> Although I've never been to Miami, (Ft. Lauderdale, yes), I have been halfway around the world, and the hottest babes I have EVER seen standing next to me were the Honda F1 girls.  Smoking fucking hot



Yeah, motor racing seems to attract the hottest babes, even more so than Hollywood. They all seem to look like Megan Fox or better.


----------



## Deo Domuique (Jun 20, 2011)

Easy win, for the blonde European.

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Computex/Booth_Babes_2011/images/girls019.jpg


----------



## Pentdragon (Jul 1, 2011)

If i ever go to Computex, the first thing i'll say while aproaching booth babes "Boner time"


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 1, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> LOL there are still differences among Taiwanese, Japanese, Korean, Chinese, etc. with regards to that.



 yeah, personally i like their eyes  i dunno why


----------



## popswala (Jul 19, 2011)

Are all the booth babes archived? Wouldn't mind gettin a zip file of all the pics. And maybe past yrs for comparison. Are the original pics bigger/HD ?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 31, 2012)

(yes Im Necrorising this thread)






Just looking back at some of the pics but holy shit! when did they clone lady gaga??


----------

